# Fire screensavers



## jbriordan (Sep 23, 2009)

When my Fire arrives, eta 11/18-22), is there any way to apply my own screensavers to it?


----------



## jbriordan (Sep 23, 2009)

oops, should've searched the site first, sorry.


----------

